# P-dog Shoot



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Took another day off from honey do's and went north east for a day of P-doggin. We went through about 200 rounds for the day. I was dissappointed with the number of tire tracks that ran off through the virgin grass and sagebrush. :evil: I hope to see someone someday do it . Not much fun to drive right up to a dog town and lean out the window and shoot down a whole. :roll: None the less the .204 is a spectacular performer.  No pics on this one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been able to go this year. With gas at $4, and no job, it's impossible to convince the boss that shooting p-dogs is more important than eating.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad you got out Al......you needed it, you seem to be a little cranky lately !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: Cranky..........................WTH you talkin bout.............. :evil: 














:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: LOVE YA MAN.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad ya got out Al. Did you go to that "secret spot" that everybody knows about again?

:lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup , the old secret spot. :roll: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Yup , the old secret spot. :roll: :lol:


Hope ya had fun Al.

I got a couple today while out picking up litter. Used my ole Remington 5mm mag.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Loke said:


> I haven't been able to go this year. With gas at $4, and no job, it's impossible to convince the boss that shooting p-dogs is more important than eating.


convince the boss that the p dogs are good eating and there are lots to be had.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a guy possibly coming up from Az. next weekend. I may be up to a few secret spots Sunday. :roll: :lol: Saw a few over east of Brdger today on the way back from the Gorge.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice al. What was the connection percentage out of the 200 rounds??? Man I love the smack of a well placed High velocity. small cartridge.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It was down a bit. I had a rookie with me. That's my story and I'm sticking with it. 60% :mrgreen:


----------

